# Awning Mishap



## dennis (Jan 11, 2009)

Not sure if this has ever happened to anyone but i figured i would throw this out here. I guess a kinda beware thing when driving in strong winds.
A couple of weeks ago we we were driving to Kentucky and it was really really windy. At one time a Semi passed me i could see his trailer leaning like i have never seen before. I even contemplated pulling over but was doing ok staying in my lane and all. Anyway, a lady passed me honking her horn and i didn't know why. looked in the mirrors and didn't see anything amiss so i figured i would wait until the next exit to pull over and see what the deal was. Then my wife noticed in the mirror our awning was flapping in the wind so i pulled over on the highway. Wind got in between our trailer and awning and "parachuted" our awning, it had some shred/rip marks in the middle and was ripped from the back to the front about 4 ft. What was strange is that the bars were still locked so it didn't actually unroll from the trailer. I pulled the awning down and it rolled back up and we were on our way.

we turned it in to our insurance and everything went fine and got it replaced at GeneralRV and are ready to camp again.

i think if they had locks on both ends of the awning this wouldn't have happened but who knows.

-Dennis


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've installed an awning clamp on both of my previous trailers. I have once gotten to the campsite and found the lever flipped to unroll. It it flips down, the awning will unroll in the wind (If you don't have a clamp). My theory was that a tree branch had snagged it and flipped the switch, but I'll never know for sure.


----------



## felony (Apr 24, 2010)

I was driving across the Golden Gate bridge and had an awning open on me. It caught a pillar and was ripped from the rig. I watched it sail down into the bay. I now carry zip ties and use them to secure the awning. When we need to use the awning just cut the ties and all is good.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Sitting here reading this with a springtime wind in Colorado kicking pretty good. I'll be using the zip tie trick above until I can get an extra clamp to add on.

Any suggestions that folks have tried and like?

JR


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

It really sounds as if your up/down switch became flipped on this if your bars didn't come down. I velcro both of my awning bars when traveling but never thought of this scenario.

Nathan... you said you installed and awning clamp to prevent this. What is this one or something similar?


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

felony said:


> I was driving across the Golden Gate bridge and had an awning open on me. It caught a pillar and was ripped from the rig. I watched it sail down into the bay. I now carry zip ties and use them to secure the awning. When we need to use the awning just cut the ties and all is good.


Sorry, but that caught me off guard and I ended up laughing out loud in my office!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Had my awning do the same but not as bad. Mine had a section flapping about 4 feet on the back end. It put some long rips in it and I taped it with awning tape. I was not happy. I may replace it one day with one of those metal type. The ones that when you roll them up a metal cover is showing. We have one on a truck at work and it repeles trees and UV rays. I think its doable....


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

Has anyone used this style? It inserts a pin into the roller to prevent movement.

http://www.rvtoyoutlet.com/p-RV0247.html

http://awninglock.com/index.shtml


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Rob_G said:


> It really sounds as if your up/down switch became flipped on this if your bars didn't come down. I velcro both of my awning bars when traveling but never thought of this scenario.
> 
> Nathan... you said you installed and awning clamp to prevent this. What is this one or something similar?


That's the one I use, but I get the white one. Mount it over the door so you can easily clamp/unclamp it. Also, if you mount the lower clip a little higher than they reccomend (like 1/2" higher), it acutally supports the awning a little to prevent the tube from bending over time. The peace of mind is very valuable. I've seen entire awning assemblies lying next to the highway, and there have been posts on here of people losing their entire awning in transit.

Zip ties and velcro jsut hold the arms together. They don't prevent the awning from unfurling. I looked at the pins, but in the end decided on the clamp for the added benefit of awning support while in transit.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Great thread. Never thought about the tarp unrolling always just worried about the arms coming loose. Guess I need to spend some more money. Has anyone tried a zipper cover? Seen them on small tent trailer awnings, dont think I've every seen one on an RV awning. Is it because with the tent trailer you can open the cover before you raise it? Even with small amount of rain we get every year I have to clean mold off the awning every spring. A cover would fix both issues.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

ED_RN said:


> Great thread. Never thought about the tarp unrolling always just worried about the arms coming loose. Guess I need to spend some more money. Has anyone tried a zipper cover? Seen them on small tent trailer awnings, dont think I've every seen one on an RV awning. Is it because with the tent trailer you can open the cover before you raise it? Even with small amount of rain we get every year I have to clean mold off the awning every spring. A cover would fix both issues.


Wouldn't work on our awnings. The awnings used on a small TT or Pop-up uses legs to hold the awning up and is hand rolled to fit into the bag. They are only attached at the top of the awning with no other attachment. They are a bear to use. There are higher end awnings with a metal cover but apparently they still don't prevent the awning from coming unfurled. May have to look at one of the locks above, especially since I was driving into a 30 mph wind today.


----------



## chuck&gail (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok, I'm officially confused. This is our fifth RV trailer (over lots of years) and the first one that has an awning. It is a 230RS Outback Kargoroo, and the awning goes in and out by a motor when I press a switch.

Is that what is being discussed, or are there manually rolled/unrolled awnings?

If you are all talking about electrically operated awnings, what do you think I need? Sure don't want that huge awning opening while driving. Is it a commen thing to happen?

Please start real basic and tell me what I need to know about these awnings.

Thanks.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

chuck&gail said:


> Ok, I'm officially confused. This is our fifth RV trailer (over lots of years) and the first one that has an awning. It is a 230RS Outback Kargoroo, and the awning goes in and out by a motor when I press a switch.
> 
> Is that what is being discussed, or are there manually rolled/unrolled awnings?
> 
> ...


You have the "same" awning we have but a fancy version with a push of a button it extends and retracts. We have to flip a lever and pull out the awning, much like an old window shade, you pull down but we pull the awning out. However if we let go it won't go snapping up unless you flip that lever again and then with the coil of springs it retracts to it's stowed position.

What's happening can happen to anyone with an awning if the conditions are right, how common is this event??? The wind is catching in between rolls of fabric on the tube front side as you drive. Wind separates the layers of fabric and start opening up the awning by unrolling/unwinding that spring exposing more fabric area and then you have a big sail.

Is this common, I'll say no. Can it happen, yes. Have you ever had a tire blow out on your trailer? Same theory in my book, it can happen to anyone. Am I going to worry about it, no. Will I be aware of the possibility, yes. I keep a Velcro awning flapper on my front support for safety but if the fabric separates like the OP is talking about the only fix is an awning lock like posted above.

Hope that helps.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Does anyone have a picture of how the pin type lock installs?


----------



## dennis (Jan 11, 2009)

What was strange was that the front lock of the awning was still locked when i pulled over. That's why i put the last comment of me thinking the only way to prevent this would be to have locks on both ends of the awning to prevent it unrolling.
I didn't mean to put this out scare anyone but just a personal experience i had recently and if someone does run into very high winds to just check on your next pit stop.

Like someone said i think this was a very rare situation and maybe the stars aligned and there was a perfect gust of wind. 
We did upgrade our awning to have the metal wrap, i did it really to try to prevent water getting in and seeing a little bit of dirt and mold everytime i opened it up than to prevent it from unraveling again.

This was a manual awning.

-Dennis


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We also have one of these. We were heading across this great county to the Tetons & Yellowstone (the flat midwest is REAL windy driving!) and it made a great stocking stuffer! Easy to install & use and works GREAT! I still use straps on the legs when we're going any real distance - but not for 2 or 3 hr drives. As for mounting - it attaches at the roof line - so that the pin sticks into the end of the awning and holds it tight from unfurling. When you're ready to open (or close & lock up) the awning, you just pull the spring-loaded pin out to re-sinsert it. It does not interfere with temporarily closing up the awning.

Do awnings unfurl? Yes. Does it happen often? I don't think so - but I have seen it enough to know that I don't want it happening to US!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Wolfy,

Linkus interuptus.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

thefulminator said:


> Wolfy,
> 
> Linkus interuptus.


THIS is the link.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> Wolfy,
> 
> Linkus interuptus.


LMAO!

I use an RV Awning Clamp

It wasn't too difficult to install and works easily using your awning wand. It is very easy to hook up and unhook. The peace of mind is wonderful!

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Wolfy,
> 
> Linkus interuptus.


THIS is the link.
[/quote]
Yup! That's the one!! (I went to get it, came back, and saw this .... saved me from posting and having it NOT work AGAIN! Thanks!!


----------

